# The war on Florida green Iguanas is ON



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 3, 2019)

Florida Fish and Wildlife has just announced that it is now legal to kill green Iguanas on both public and private lands.
Without specifics on exactly HOW to kill them. I'm sure many will be maimed and tortured and then die.
Talk about too little too late...
There are literally millions of them here.
They seem more common that any other lizard in some areas.
The issue is our warm winters.
It has to get below 50 and stay there for about 72 hours (from what I've seen) to kill them naturally. And that hasnt happened in several years.
These aren't released pets. These are distant relatives are this point.
Sad.
And probably too late to act at all.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida Fish and Wildlife has just announced that it is now legal to kill green Iguanas on both public and private lands.
> Without specifics on exactly HOW to kill them. I'm sure many will be maimed and tortured and then die.
> Talk about too little too late...
> There are literally millions of them here.
> ...


Way too late. They would literally need an army of hunters in each city.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2019)

I seen this on the news today. So sad. I dont have to deal with them so dont really know the woes they may cause. However I think its disgusting they are letting people willy nilly kill them. 
I wish we had them here, I'd love to have lizards in my yard.


----------



## Sulcatafriend (Jul 3, 2019)

I have had about 7 iguanas in the last month on my property all of them were pretty aggressive towards me and my dogs 
Its nice that they made it legal to kill them but I'm still going to push them out with my broom 
Cant kill these cute monsters


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida Fish and Wildlife has just announced that it is now legal to kill green Iguanas on both public and private lands.
> Without specifics on exactly HOW to kill them. I'm sure many will be maimed and tortured and then die.
> Talk about too little too late...
> There are literally millions of them here.
> ...


Interesting. I'm not aware of what the laws were previously, exactly... Wasn't it legal to kill iguanas on private lands already, since they're invasive? I'm wondering if being able to kill them on public lands somehow un-ties the hands of local governments to get rid of them. Or maybe allow nuisance animal control entities to kill on location (where appropriate), instead of having to live trap.

Perhaps that makes iguanas fair game for hunters. If that's the case, hopefully hunters would be more accurate and more humane than the average citizen. Perhaps the attitude will be (or become) more like dealing with feral swine. A number of places hire hunters to reduce the populations of feral swine.


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm interested to see if this will develop into a new form of tourism... I've heard about iguana-centered hunting trips in Puerto Rico using pellet-guns that include cooking your kills after the hunt.

Jamie


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 4, 2019)

So what's the downside of having too much lizards?


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 4, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> So what's the downside of having too much lizards?



I think they crowd out native species, mess with crops and plantings, and can hurt pets our kids and/or help spread disease.

Jamie


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 4, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> I think they crowd out native species, mess with crops and plantings, and can hurt pets our kids and/or help spread disease.
> 
> Jamie



Ok I see...They're kind of florida's rats...


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 4, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> Ok I see...They're kind of florida's rats...



That being said, I love paddling through mangroves and seeing trees hung with iguanas sunning themselves.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 4, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> Ok I see...They're kind of florida's rats...


If you're familiar with The Princess Bride, they're more like Rodents Of Unusual Size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 1, 2019)

Check this out.
It's a photo I took while fishing in Miami.
It's a "dispatched" green Iguana with an ALSO invasive Cain toad using him for a raft...And an endless supply of flies to eat!
These two species are unstoppable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2022)

Finally 
A useful cat!


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Finally
> A useful cat!


If only they'd stick to invasive lizards and leave the natives alone...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2022)

Tom said:


> If only they'd stick to invasive lizards and leave the natives alone...


True.
CURLY TAIL lizards took over officially about 5 years back and it's been at least that long ago that I saw a native Anole.
Those carnivorous Curly Tails are eating machines.
Green iguanas didn't seem to displace any native lizards.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> True.
> CURLY TAIL lizards took over officially about 5 years back and it's been at least that long ago that I saw a native Anole.
> Those carnivorous Curly Tails are eating machines.
> Green iguanas didn't seem to displace any native lizards.


I despise invasive species and the damage they do. If I ever move to FL, I will do my part to eradicate them. If everyone just got rid of one or two invasive lizards, if would make a huge difference.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2022)

Tom said:


> I despise invasive species and the damage they do. If I ever move to FL, I will do my part to eradicate them. If everyone just got rid of one or two invasive lizards, if would make a huge difference.


I've got a friend that has a side business doing nothing but killing them on customers property with a high powered pellet rifle.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 6, 2022)

When I was about 5-6 my mom got me a green iguana. Soon after it jumped off my shoulder and escaped into the bushes in North Lauderdale. So I might actually be patient 0 for the South Florida green iguana outbreak


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Mar 6, 2022)

Personally in my eyes I think that was a big mistake! (Making a rule you can kill iguanas.) I bet iguanas are going to be endangered in the wild soon. Everyone will want to get their guns out when they see one. I mean I understand they are pests but if they are minding their own business then I think it is very fascinating to watch them. And soon you all are gonna miss seeing a whole bunch on the beach.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 6, 2022)

Tom said:


> I despise invasive species and the damage they do. If I ever move to FL, I will do my part to eradicate them. If everyone just got rid of one or two invasive lizards, if would make a huge difference.


The only critter I witnessed attacking an anole in Florida was a big black ant. I couldn't get into the bush far enough to help the poor little darling. That's another, worse invasive species in Florida. Ants.I did see a couple of 4 foot iguanas come crashing down just to sit for awhile in the sun  just imagine an old lady with chicken legs freaking out from her first sight of those giant lizards just lounging in my backyard and you'll know what I thought


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 6, 2022)

Maybe they will offer safari hunts in a urban setting?


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 6, 2022)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe they will offer safari hunts in a urban setting?


Me oh my... just to pick off a few big guys when the little ones are still in the garden thriving. Looks like a sustainable business in Florida since there's so many invasive species there.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 7, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Me oh my... just to pick off a few big guys when the little ones are still in the garden thriving. Looks like a sustainable business in Florida since there's so many invasive species there.


Iguana in the morning and then Boas in the afternoon. Just think of the leather options


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 7, 2022)

I would 100% order frozen iguana meat if some enterprising Florida businessman would ship it....


J


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 7, 2022)

One of my toys is a modified Benjamin...one of those high powered Pneumatic pellet guns and 1 bought 3d printed mags from Poland that hold 12 -25 cal pellets that fire with 3,000PSI, viewing through or remotely, an Xsight 2 Computerized Night/Day Vision scope. Go look at it, it's badda**....but HEAVY! The whole rig weighs 14.7 lbs with a stock-velcro'ed power pack. Definitely bipod territory for spending any time on the "glass".....but it's a really effective, powerful, clean, quiet package at 1500 bucks for the entire system including SCUBA tank for easy refill!

A lot of guys down South use something like this for hogs, usually more caliber......but .25 is good for iguanas and the scope is one-shot-to perfect...you sight in with 1 shot, place the reticle over the hit, press a button...gtg.....you cannot miss.


good times....but I would not shoot lizards or snakes....I just don't have it in me. To me, there are cool animals....like the Bald Eagles that landed in Kerry's trees yesterday morning 40 feet from us, it was mesmerizing as they were a mating pair, hawks, fox, racoon, deer...and of course reptiles are all "cool animals" to me...moles, voles, rodents and some others.....for them, I'm not so fond.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 7, 2022)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Iguana in the morning and then Boas in the afternoon. Just think of the leather options


Well... when you're talking leather... that's an interesting subject for me. I've tanned a few different kinds of hides the South American way. It's done with fels naptha soap, neets foot oil, and a hard wood like quebracho. Reptiles are another story. Ooh yuk.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 7, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> One of my toys is a modified Benjamin...one of those high powered Pneumatic pellet guns and 1 bought 3d printed mags from Poland that hold 12 -25 cal pellets that fire with 3,000PSI, viewing through or remotely, an Xsight 2 Computerized Night/Day Vision scope. Go look at it, it's badda**....but HEAVY! The whole rig weighs 14.7 lbs with a stock-velcro'ed power pack. Definitely bipod territory for spending any time on the "glass".....but it's a really effective, powerful, clean, quiet package at 1500 bucks for the entire system including SCUBA tank for easy refill!
> 
> A lot of guys down South use something like this for hogs, usually more caliber......but .25 is good for iguanas and the scope is one-shot-to perfect...you sight in with 1 shot, place the reticle over the hit, press a button...gtg.....you cannot miss.
> 
> ...


Wow competition grade setup. Iron sights single break that's a measly 1100 fps but the squirrels get dropped.


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> I would 100% order frozen iguana meat if some enterprising Florida businessman would ship it....
> 
> 
> J


I would too! That would be excellent snake food for the Drymarchon and Hydrodynastes, and my hawks would love it as part of their varied diet.


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> One of my toys is a modified Benjamin...one of those high powered Pneumatic pellet guns and 1 bought 3d printed mags from Poland that hold 12 -25 cal pellets that fire with 3,000PSI, viewing through or remotely, an Xsight 2 Computerized Night/Day Vision scope. Go look at it, it's badda**....but HEAVY! The whole rig weighs 14.7 lbs with a stock-velcro'ed power pack. Definitely bipod territory for spending any time on the "glass".....but it's a really effective, powerful, clean, quiet package at 1500 bucks for the entire system including SCUBA tank for easy refill!
> 
> A lot of guys down South use something like this for hogs, usually more caliber......but .25 is good for iguanas and the scope is one-shot-to perfect...you sight in with 1 shot, place the reticle over the hit, press a button...gtg.....you cannot miss.
> 
> ...


One man's pest is another man's prize...


----------



## dd33 (Mar 7, 2022)

Frozen iguanas became a popular bait for stone crab traps in the Keys for a while. They were free and held up underwater better than pigs feet.


----------



## Big Ron (Mar 7, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida Fish and Wildlife has just announced that it is now legal to kill green Iguanas on both public and private lands.
> Without specifics on exactly HOW to kill them. I'm sure many will be maimed and tortured and then die.
> Talk about too little too late...
> There are literally millions of them here.
> ...


They are taking the stance like Australia with the cats,rabbits,and cane toads have you watched any of the videos about the round ups and culling of anything invasive in sight,it's a tough watch but informative on the damage they really do to a ecosystem


----------



## Big Ron (Mar 7, 2022)

dd33 said:


> Frozen iguanas became a popular bait for stone crab traps in the Keys for a while. They were free and held up underwater better than pigs feet.


they were also turning them into liquid fertilizer for crops,parks and sold cheap to residents to help recoup some of the cost,pretty smart idea i think its the same with the pythons in the everglades plus you can make good money if you get a license to hunt them they pay cash on the head for as many as you can kill,they were anyway not sure if it changed recently


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 8, 2022)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wow competition grade setup. Iron sights single break that's a measly 1100 fps but the squirrels get dropped.


You using Beaman or Crossman? 1100fps is deadly, though I prefer subsonic as it imparts a bit more stability to the pellet but I loved me the old .177 SilverJets, they will go through both sides of the skull, at 100 yds when I had 25 year old eyes<lol> ...sorry guys, that's gruesome. 

I had a lot of "customers" at my old house off my cherry tree with my $30 Crossman. When you have young kids, you ain't spending $1500 on a system......at least I wasn't.

Back to the subject..............

I'm not going to get into the right or wrong of _culling_ as a means of dealing with invasive species.........

I ask a different question...............is it simply redistribution or invasive species? 

From what I can tell, most times, nature, "Didn't build this"

Over the course of a few decades, if we are fortunate enough to live them, we get a chance to see how bad man screws things up...........


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 8, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You using Beaman or Crossman? 1100fps is deadly, though I prefer subsonic as it imparts a bit more stability to the pellet but I loved me the old .177 SilverJets, they will go through both sides of the skull, at 100 yds when I had 25 year old eyes<lol> ...sorry guys, that's gruesome.
> 
> I had a lot of "customers" at my old house off my cherry tree with my $30 Crossman. When you have young kids, you ain't spending $1500 on a system......at least I wasn't.
> 
> ...


Crossman and it came with a scope. Was an Amazon Cyber Monday deals years ago for $30 bucks. I use the .177 hunting pointed pellets that I have had for years. My dogs sure do enjoy squirrel for dinner.


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You using Beaman or Crossman? 1100fps is deadly, though I prefer subsonic as it imparts a bit more stability to the pellet but I loved me the old .177 SilverJets, they will go through both sides of the skull, at 100 yds when I had 25 year old eyes<lol> ...sorry guys, that's gruesome.
> 
> I had a lot of "customers" at my old house off my cherry tree with my $30 Crossman. When you have young kids, you ain't spending $1500 on a system......at least I wasn't.
> 
> ...


Wise words from a man who "knows"...

I work to remove invasive detrimental species from my area too. I also work to do my part in balancing out the detrimental imbalances caused by human idiocy where I can. A lifetime of study, observation, and time spent with animals both captive and in the wild helps guide my conscience and decisions.


----------

